# Mitfahrangebot



## Nils_93 (20. August 2013)

Moin,

Ich fahre Samstag zur gamescom und Sonntag morgen geht's zurück. Anvisiert ist Samsatg um 8.45 da zu sein. 
Ich fahre von Oldenburg (oldb) dahin und habe noch gut 3 Plätze frei. Strecke werde ich so fahren wie google das vorschlägt, Schlenker von bis zu 20 km würde ich aber auch machen.
We mit möchte, bitte melden. Hin und zurück seit ihr für 20€ dabei, pro Nase.

MfG Nils.


----------



## cryzen (20. August 2013)

Hi ich hätte interesse komme aus Berlin, wo wird den gepennt etc ?


----------



## hodenbussard (20. August 2013)

Oldenburg - Berlin sind ein klein wenig mehr als ein 20 km Schlenker 
Mitfahrgelegenheiten Berlin - Köln


----------



## TimDeKill (21. August 2013)

Fahre ebenfalls zur gamescom am samstag 24.08.13 von Hünfeld in der nähe von Fulda. Habe auch noch 3 plätze frei. Bei bedarf PM. Geht abends wieder heim.


----------

